# Connecticut subs



## Ryno (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm looking for a few people for plowing around the UConn area and some of the surrounding towns. Please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## GrassHoppers (Mar 3, 2007)

Ryno,
I'm interested in what you might have in mind. My service area includes the towns of Tolland, Bolton, Manchester, South Windsor, Vernon and Ellington. I'll email you.


----------

